# Stomach ulcer/Lining of stomach?



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking for a little advice, few weeks ago I was out and had severe pain in the stomach I got sick and seen that there was blood. So went straight to the hospital. They did a blood test and I was out within a few hours. Few days later I still had pain and went the doctors and was prescribed omropazle (not sure how it's spelt) along with gaviscon advance doctor reckons I had small ulcers but couldn't be sure. I took the medication and carried on with my normal diet and protein shakes. Some time past and noticed I had constant burning. Went back to the doctors and was told he would book me in to have a camera down me and not to eat much. I've lost about 10pounds now and I'm not training properly! Is the doctor right by telling me not to eat much?

I was prescribed lanzropole in the past as Ive suffered bad acid reflux problems for about a year now.

Anyone had similar issues?


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Only when i took a silly amount of painkillers for a gum abscess. Took 4 nurofen plus every 4 hours for 5 days. Had shooting pains in stomach but after stopping the painkillers no problems.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I had the same thing was on omropazle 20mg for 3 months sorted it all out.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I went for the camera treatment on Thursday just gone, I didn't have any stomach pain, but I have had difficulty swallowing and bad acid reflux,

The prognosis is in short, acid damage and I'm now on 40mg of omeprazole,

Its taken a few weeks to get a diagnosis but during that time the only advice was to stay away from foods that would cause extra acid, spicy food, wine etc, and keep using gaviscon as anything stronger could effect the results of tests I would be needing.

I was never advised to limit my food or anything like that, but the difficultly in eating meant I did anyway.

Go for the camera procedure mate, its not nice at all, but it gets answers quick.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Yup- i have two stomach ulcers, similar symptoms had the camera ( which is the worst experiance i have ever had as i opted not to go under a general anasthetic ) two dodenal ulcer- on medication for the rest of my life. they wont operate on ulcers


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

I had one on New Years Eve last year - doctor said it was from anti-inflammatories. Gave me a few injections and prescribed omropazle, I was drunk 5hrs later


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Last year when I had a suspected ulcer, the GP advised me to eat lots of small regular meals rather than fewer larger ones. The thinking behind this was to stop stomach acid further irritating an ulcer (ie don't have an empty stomach so the acid is diluted with food and drink). I was waking in the morning (empty stomach), and in the most pain then.

I was also tested for h.pylori and this was found to be positive (bacteria often connected to ulcers - Possible cause??) This was treated with "triple therapy" meds, including Omeprazole. I'm now clear of the bacteria. You should be tested before requiring the camera procedure - My GP said it's in the guidelines to follow before referral to Gastroenterology.

My next step is the camera procedure but the incidence of flare-up has reduced a lot now. I'm being careful with food, caffeine, stress etc, and it's possibly making a difference. I've still got Omeprazole prescribed but I rarely take it.

Regarding the eating, try lots of smaller meals. I didn't lose any weight at all (gained in fact), though I still didn't feel great and this affected my training.

I hope you get it sorted out quickly.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah my doc only prescribed omeprazole at 40g for a week hence why I'm still probably feeling f*cked lol. Should have been a lot longer in my opinion....


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a duodenal ulcer. Only found out when I threw up loads of blood after a night out!! Went it docs, then hospital. Had the camera down the throat which I didn't think was that bad, even had a look at the pictures on the screen while they were doing it!! Duodenal ulcers hurt less the more you eat, stomach ulcers hurt more when you eat. I had a bucket load of tablets for about a month that fixed the ulcer but didn't do much for my digestion!!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Keenam said:


> I had a duodenal ulcer. Only found out when I threw up loads of blood after a night out!! Went it docs, then hospital. Had the camera down the throat which I didn't think was that bad, even had a look at the pictures on the screen while they were doing it!! Duodenal ulcers hurt less the more you eat, stomach ulcers hurt more when you eat. I had a bucket load of tablets for about a month that fixed the ulcer but didn't do much for my digestion!!


Yeah that's how I pretty much found out lol. I'm not sure what it is yet as I haven't had the cam down me (waiting for appointment) if it's an ulcer does it fully heal? I've not had a drink in about 5weeks now! Ha


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

haza1234 said:


> Yeah that's how I pretty much found out lol. I'm not sure what it is yet as I haven't had the cam down me (waiting for appointment) if it's an ulcer does it fully heal? I've not had a drink in about 5weeks now! Ha


Yes mate it does heal. Basically caused by bacteria and so antibiotics by the bucket load sort it out. Only warning I would give is it screws up your digestion after!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Forgot to ask how the stomach cramps are? That is a good way to tell which one you have. If you get cramps and pain when you eat it is likely to be a stomach ulcer. If you get the pain when you don't eat it is the duodenal. Used mine as a good excuse to eat all the time!!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Keenam said:


> Forgot to ask how the stomach cramps are? That is a good way to tell which one you have. If you get cramps and pain when you eat it is likely to be a stomach ulcer. If you get the pain when you don't eat it is the duodenal. Used mine as a good excuse to eat all the time!!


Yeah it's a bit of both really mate especially when drinking orange juice and eating certain fruits. Did you carry on with protein shakes?


----------

